# do you fart dust ?



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

not sure if this is the right place but I am looking for a few things:
An autographed bible, wooden wheeled bike, a hook up on centrum silver and VHS recordings of Jeopardy.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Sexual fetish forum is that way =>

I should say you do have very elaborate fantasies.


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't make me take your Rep. Whatever that is.


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

No silly....you start farting dust when you hit 60.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I can get you started....


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

not true


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

The OP is a poseur. 
The reason I know this, is that no one over 50 farts dust. 
Once you're over 50, you are afraid, very, very afraid, to fart at all...


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm over 50 and ONLY afraid to fart in Church. My wife would kill me.
Never noticed any dust.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ericmopar said:


> The OP is a poseur.
> The reason I know this, is that no one over 50 farts dust.
> Once you're over 50, you are afraid, very, very afraid, to fart at all...


So are you insinuating that we all shart?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

This thread has soiled the sanctity of our forum :nono:.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

fuzzle said:


> this thread has soiled the sanctity of our forum :nono:.


lmao.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Hawaii Five-O is < 1 year away for my lazy bones and THIS is what I have to look forward to?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

edubfromktown said:


> Hawaii Five-O is < 1 year away for my lazy bones and THIS is what I have to look forward to?


We aren't telling you half of what will happen, by the time you turn 55...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I thought maybe this would be a Gold Bond thread...men's bath powder


----------

